# August Photo Contest Tie Breaker



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

In 5 days we'll have a winner! Chose your favorite, only one vote per member!


NOTE in the poll Julie Timmons name has a typo.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Ahhhh, I can't decide. They are both really great.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> *We have a tie between ceegee and Julie Timmons in our August Photo Contest: Dog Days of Summer*
> It's time to choose a winner.
> 
> Each member can vote for one entry.



I love both of these pics, it's a hard choice.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> In 5 days we'll have a winner! Chose your favorite, only one vote per member!
> 
> 
> NOTE in the poll Julie Timmons name has a typo.


I fixed it........


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Tough decision...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Otter said:


> Tough decision...


I agree, Very tough.......

I can't make up my mind, they're both fantastic pictures!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Such a difficult decision! Such great photos!!!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Both great,,,just so different!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I finally made my decision, really difficult, they are both great!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 24 members have voted.......
*
There was a tie between ceegee and Julie Timmons, decide which ONE is your favorite and make your selection before Saturday, 9/1 before the poll closes at 7:53 PM EST. 
*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I fixed it........



I tried but couldn't figure it out. Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

27 votes are in...choose your favorite!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Only 28 members have voted!

This is a tie breaker vote between members ceege and Julie Timmons to determine the winner of the August Photo Contest. 


You can only vote for ONE picture! 

The voting poll closes Saturday at 7:53 PM EST.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

31 votes in now. 

Your vote is needed to determine the winner of the August Photo Contest. 

Make your selection, you can only vote for one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Have you voted?


33 members have, have you?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

34 members have voted, have you?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

This is a tie breaker run off to determine the winner of the August Photo Contest. 

Make your selection-only ONE vote per member, then VOTE NOW.

Poll closes Saturday at 7:53 PM EST


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Have you voted?
> 
> This is a tie breaker run off to determine the winner of the August Photo Contest.
> 
> ...


37 votes are in.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

39 Votes in, this is a tie breaker vote to determine the winner of the August Photo Contest. 

The voting Poll closes tomorrow-Sat. 9/1 @ 7:53 PM EST.

You can only vote for ONE entry this time.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This tie breaking poll closes tomorrow at 7:53 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It is Saturday September 1st and this poll will close at 7:53 PM EST.
I'm one of the 43 members that chose my favorite and voted, have you!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry, I cannot choose only one of these .


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Voting Poll closes TODAY!*

*Today *is the last day to cast your Vote to determine who is the winner of the August Photo Contest. 

*The Poll closes today @ 7:53 PM EST. *




> We have a tie between ceegee and Julie Timmons in our August Photo Contest: Dog Days of Summer
> It's time to choose a winner.
> 
> Each member can vote for one entry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Still sitting at 44 Votes.

The poll will close TODAY @ 7:53 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations Julie Timmons! Your photo won.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Julie Timmons!


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

Awesome!! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations Julie Timmons  Great photo!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Such a hard choice. Both were wonderful. Caongrats on your win.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Julie Timmons, great photo!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Watch for the September Contest!


----------

